# Cryptsetup luksOpen doesn't work anymore with 3.16

## schmittlauch

I have 2 btrfs volumes encrypted with LUKS aes-xts-plain64 which are automatically decrypted and mounted during boot in my initramfs genrated by genkernel-next. This works like a charm with gentoo-sources-3.14.14, but after upgrading to gentoo-sources-3.16.6-gentoo it doesn't:

I am prompted to enter my LUKS password, but after entering it and pressing return nothing happens. Though it still seems to get the characters I entered as it complains about a wrong password when not entering the correct one. But if I enter the correct password, nothing happens.

I built my initramfs with 

```
genkernel --luks --btrfs --install initramfs
```

My 3.14.14 config: http://pastebin.com/ZKUjinmq

kernel commandline: 

```
/vmlinuz-3.14.14-gentoo debug verbose ro rootflags=subvol=gentoo_root crypt_roots=/dev/sda3 crypt_roots=/dev/sdb1 root=UUID=0cd6d909-dba3-4542-a3b3-bffa16f6ce78 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd root_trim=yes rootfstype=btrfs
```

My 3.16.6 config: http://pastebin.com/8CPaz25X

kernel commandline: 

```
/vmlinuz-3.16.6-gentoo debug verbose ro rootflags=subvol=gentoo_root crypt_roots=/dev/sda3 crypt_roots=/dev/sdb1 root=UUID=0cd6d909-dba3-4542-a3b3-bffa16f6ce78 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd root_trim=yes rootfstype=btrfs
```

Any ideas why cryptsetup doesn't do anything? If not, how can I get more logs?

Regards, schmittlauch

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Most probably the initramfs / busybox is screwed up.

I gave up on the kernel upgrade path with any costs. I stick to plain old stable release, long term supported 3.10 kernel branch.

Since i do that no hassles at all with the kernel

Your best choice is to insert breaks / steppoints / step through the init system and find the bug or use maybe genkernel-next or make your own initramfs to boot from

----------

## schmittlauch

I already use genkernel-next (as I'm running systemd). How can I insert stepbreaks into initrd to find out what's wrong?

----------

## schmittlauch

I tried booting the 3.16.6 kernel with the 3.14.14 initrd which worked together with the 3.14.14 kernel, but it didn't work. So this appears to be a kernel issue. Shall I report a bug?

----------

## BlueFusion

dm-crypt/LUKS + btrfs rootfs works fine for me with 3.16.6.  3.17, however, I'm having serious issues with....randomly stops being able access the disks.

```
title Gentoo Linux 64-bit (3.16.6)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.16.6-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc crypt_root=/dev/sdb2 real_rootflags=nodiscard,compress,noatime,device=/dev/sdc,device=/dev/sdd,device=/dev/sde,subvol=@rootfs vga=775 scandelay=0

        initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.16.6-gentoo
```

I don't use genkernel with the --btrfs option (infact, didn't know such option existed).

I suspect it' a systemd problem.  I'm using OpenRC.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *schmittlauch wrote:*   

> I tried booting the 3.16.6 kernel with the 3.14.14 initrd which worked together with the 3.14.14 kernel, but it didn't work. So this appears to be a kernel issue. Shall I report a bug?

 

report it to systemD !! BC kernel + init + userspace => and as the forum is full with systemd bugs, they are first to fix their stuff

Anyway you use critical, unproven and unstable components. An unstable file system on a stable encryption with a highly buggy init implementation, see this forum for bugs regarding this stuff compared to good stable openrc. Next you use the newest untested kernel and therefore run into more problems. You may have less hassles using a proven file system like ext with luks on the long term kernel supported named 3.10 from kerne.org.

If you really care for your data / security using such unproven software will cause you lots of headache. See it as hint / advise / my personal opinion.

----------

## Princess Nell

I have a vaguely similar problem. An external USB HDD with a cryptsetup-encryted ext4 filesystem doesn't even register when plugged in. Kernel version is 3.16.5, and downgrading to 3.14.14 works.

This is not a generic problem with USB - other devices work just fine.

----------

## Princess Nell

Funny that, it works today. No explanation.

----------

